

Why You Secretly Love Commercials - pisarzp
http://priceonomics.com/why-you-secretly-love-commercials/

======
jaachan
So in short...

A) Variety is the spice of live

B) Commercials put variety in your TV habits

C) Therefore, commercials are spicing up your TV watching

Perhaps the conclusion should be

C) TV makers get away with boring shows because commercials help hide it

------
jejones3141
If that's the case, why aren't people flocking to plays, musicals, or concerts
that have commercials interspersed? By that logic, we'd prefer that
arrangement to the way things are now.

